
Stifflog - Stiff asks, great programmers answer - vorador
http://www.stifflog.com/2006/10/16/stiff-asks-great-programmers-answer/
======
mahmud
Why am I not surprised? All my favorites in there thought a good mathematical
background was helpful, if not essential.

Linus, Norvig and Gosling are hackers. GvR and Stroustrup are professionals.
Dunno about Bray and Thomas. Yegge and Hansson can has cheezburger.

------
kirubakaran
I realized that this was from long long ago only when I got to the part where
Stevey said he liked Java.

Nevertheless a good informative read.

------
travisjeffery
Emacs ftw.

